# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Favorite games?

## TwerkinForTalos

What are some of your favorite video games? 

I have a pretty long list of games I like. But I guess my all time favorites are the Mass Effect and Dragon Age series.
But I also really enjoy the new Survivor Tomb Raider series, The Last of Us, Horizon Zero Dawn, The Legend of Zelda games, ect. ect.

----------


## kevinjoseph

My favorite series is probably Silent Hill.  Some of the games in the series can be awful, but they get inside your head.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> My favorite series is probably Silent Hill.  Some of the games in the series can be awful, but they get inside your head.



Agreed. I personally enjoyed Homecoming, mostly because all you can do is run and everything is faster than you, haha.

----------


## Otherside

I'm an Elder Scrolls nerd. It's mostly that I have a deep interest in the lore for me rather than actual enjoyment of the combat (which isn't that great in some of the games.) Morrowind has probably been my favourite out of all of them.

Mass Effect was a good series. Loved it the whole way through, second one was definatly the best. Andromeda was alright but... Eh. Should have left the series alone at that point. Quite like Dragon Age as well. 

I also used to play the Sims for a while (I have the entire Sims 3 collection. I spent god knows how much.) Just can't get into them anymore though.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Was Homecoming the one where you played a trucker?  There's also downpour, but that one is a joke.  I bought it and gave it a chance but you have to keep running from some black hole chasing you, and I'm not sure that has anything to do with Silent Hill.  

Last of Us was cool.  I remember being frustrated because I wanted to attack all my enemies in it as soon as I saw them, when usually it was a better idea to sneak around them.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I enjoy elder scrolls. I think when I was sick I put something like 2k hours in Skyrim, haha. Yeah, the story behind Andromeda is a sad one. Basically Bioware abandoned Mass Effect and Dragon Age to make Anthem which will have none of the Bioware famous dialog branches and romances.

Homecoming was the one where you play as a dad who crashed his car and is looking for his missing daughter. The whole thing is sorta frozen/cold looking. The game stops you every chapter to do a little therapy that changes up a bit of gameplay. Sorta like Until Dawn but it came out way before. Also the only time you ever get a weapon is in a cut scene and it is promptly taken from you.

----------


## Doseone

I'm not much of a gamer, but the Bioshock series. Battlefield 1 multiplayer is the only gaming I do anymore.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> I'm not much of a gamer, but the Bioshock series. Battlefield 1 multiplayer is the only gaming I do anymore.



The Bioshock series is fun! I don't particularly enjoy multiplayer tbh, but battlefield is a beautiful looking game.

----------


## Doseone

> The Bioshock series is fun! I don't particularly enjoy multiplayer tbh, but battlefield is a beautiful looking game.



Haha, I'm the opposite. I much prefer multiplayer.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Haha, I'm the opposite. I much prefer multiplayer.



To each their own! There is no wrong way to game.

----------


## kevinjoseph

The first video game I fell in love with was Mario Brothers 3.  Looking back, it had so little to do with the first Mario, and the Mario Brothers 2 we had in the US wasn't even a Mario Brothers game in Japan (the real Mario Brothers 2 was considered too hard for us in the US), but the third one...what was everyone's favorite power-up in that one.  Mine was either the hammer brother suit or the tanuki suit.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I dunno much about Mario, tbh. The only I remember most is Mario 64. I was more a Zelda kid.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I thought Homecoming was a different one.  I remember the one on the Wii (Shattered Memories?) where you were basically remembering all these events in a therapy session, and at the end of the game, you get to the building the therapist's office is in and SPOILER ALERT you are actually the daughter of the guy who crashed in Silent Hill like 20 years earlier.  I think every Silent Hill involves a husband/father looking for his wife/daughter after a car accident.

Silent Hill 2 has a secret ending where right before you fight the monster who is actually your dead wife, you use a bone shaped key to get into a room.  Inside is a corgi or some other cute doggo sitting in front of a huge control console thing.  It turns out the whole game was a massive mindf*ck masterminded by the doggo!

----------


## MobileChucko

I am a "ME TV" fan.  I guess I find the old TV programs to be a lot more entertaining than present day ones.  So "ME TV" sends me emails a few times a week, and lots of them have trivia games that I enjoy playing.  Since Father's Day is tomorrow, they sent me one today in which you have to guess what show a given father was on.  They also have simple video games on their site, and in the last month I have gotten hooked on "Word Wipe".  Got to try and keep the old brain sharp you know-LOL!...   :silly:

----------


## kevinjoseph

Sounds like fun, Chuck.  Can you provide a link for that website? I love trivia.  Jeopardy is awesome.  A high school Spanish teacher of mine was a contestant on it, and showed us a tape of the episode he was on.  He lost, though.  

One of my favorite board games is Trivial Pursuit.  Recently I've gotten into a board game called Sequence.  In high school I was a nerd and would stay up all night playing Risk with friends if we thought school would be cancelled the next day due to snow, etc.  The only board game I dislike is Monopoly.  I've never finished a game of it, people get upset and walk away from it or cheat at it or don't really know the rules 

 :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Still like to play Risk. Or similar types of games. Call me old school but I even still play space invaders. Break-out as well. Brick breaking game. Anybody ever try Sokoban? Head wrecking game. But I love it so much. Laser tanks is another old classic. But you need a good brain and a lot of patience.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Still like to play Risk. Or similar types of games. Call me old school but I even still play space invaders. Break-out as well. Brick breaking game. Anybody ever try Sokoban? Head wrecking game. But I love it so much. Laser tanks is another old classic. But you need a good brain and a lot of patience.



I will beat you at Risk...I just don't know where to find a free way to play it online.

----------


## kevinjoseph

"i want a game to be as smart as me. i would have perimeter guards and booby traps all kinds of motion sensors that would go off. suburban homes are protected better than the enemy outposts in far cry. maybe i need to play on hard but i think how ai is programmed makes them too easy to beat, so easy to sneak up to. it should be way more difficult to get even close to these enemy bases you’re invading over and over. f*ck elon musk we need better artificial intelligence. i don’t care if my better gaming results in the end of the world i’m gen x and i have hot takes." - mc chris on the video game far cry

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

I would say MC Chris needs to play a few different games that don't cater to a general easy-win loving public.

But I've also had a large amount of whiskey and relying heavily on auto correct right now so I accept the possibility of being wrong.

----------


## Cuchculan

> "i want a game to be as smart as me. i would have perimeter guards and booby traps all kinds of motion sensors that would go off. suburban homes are protected better than the enemy outposts in far cry. maybe i need to play on hard but i think how ai is programmed makes them too easy to beat, so easy to sneak up to. it should be way more difficult to get even close to these enemy bases you’re invading over and over. f*ck elon musk we need better artificial intelligence. i don’t care if my better gaming results in the end of the world i’m gen x and i have hot takes." - mc chris on the video game far cry



Try Laser tanks. The original version. See how good you really are. Can be got for PC and the original is now on Android for the phone as well. Takes up very little space. Happy to see it for the phone. May look like nothing much. But that game can get very hard.

https://download.cnet.com/Laser-Tank...-10015874.html

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm not looking for a video game as smart as me lol.  That was mc chris saying all that.  I would like to play a video game a little smarter than I am (not really a very high bar for AI).

----------


## kevinjoseph

I have actually been playing more board and card games than video games lately.  I got burned out on the Silent Hill series after they cancelled Silent Hills, and most of the newer video games I have tried I have lost interest in quickly.  Many seem overly complicated, or unimaginative, or just not worth the investment of time necessary for them to be pleasant to me.  

Having said that, I don't mean to hijack your thread, TwerkinforTalos, but do you enjoy any card or board games?

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Not particularly. They tend to require more than one person. I understand the appeal though.

----------


## Lunaire

If we’re talking single player games then JazzPunk is my favorite. It’s really quirky and just plain fun!

For multiplayer games my favorite (used) to be World of Warcraft.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Speaking of artificial intelligence in videya games, I read about a computer program developed in the 1970s in the US to try to attempt to produce a sort of computer psychoanalyst that would provide efficient, inexpensive therapy for humans.  The program developers tested it by having a human psychoanalyst interact with it via messages typed out on a computer console.  It's pretty hilarious, because the program basically repeated everything the human psychoanalyst communicated to it back to him, but in the form of a question, and every so often, brought up the subject of the human psychoanalyst's relationship with his parents, something like this:

Human:  Hello.
Computer: I hear you are telling me hello.  
Human:  How are you?
Computer: What you're saying is you want to know how I am doing.
Human: I had a rough day.
Computer: You sound like you have had a rough day.  Let's talk about that.
Human (seemingly frustrated):  You're just a computer program, you could never possibly replace a human psychoanalyst.
Computer: I notice you haven't talked about your relationship with your mother.  
Human: Why would I?
Computer: You are asking me why I would ask you about your relationship with your mother.  How is your relationship with your father?
Human: F*CK YOU!
Computer: You seem to be telling me f*ck me.  
Human: (Walks away angrily) 

Some very prominent individuals, such as Elon Musk, have expressed fear and anxiety about AI as an existential threat.  A lot of movies (Terminator series, Matrix series) and sci-fi literature have basically done the same.  I think it can be tempting to compare human thought processes to those of a computer program or robot or other type of machine.  This is odd to me to consider a machine more capable of a "human" characteristic like intelligence than a primate other mammalian species like whales and dolphins.   

A bit off-topic for a thread about our favorite games.  Interesting nevertheless, I think.

----------

